# Spindle Bearing Numbers ????



## Tony D (20 Apr 2006)

Hi Folkes,
This is my first post on here, so please excuse me if I'm not up to date with ettiquette.
I recently became the proud owner of a Union Graduate woodturning lathe.
The spindle bearings are noisy and I want to change them, but I can't find out the designation of them.
I don't want to strip them out of the machine first if I can help it, because it's still useable.

Could anybody help me please?
If I can find out the bearing numbers I can get the bearings.

My thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveL (20 Apr 2006)

Hi Tony, 

Welcome to the forum.  

Sorry, no idea what bearings you require, but I am sure that someone will be along with details, just hang about. :roll:


----------



## tigerturnings (20 Apr 2006)

Hi Tony, welcome to the forums.

I can't help you by giving you a bearing number, but I can suggest you make contact with G and M Tools who - as you'll see from the link - can supply such bearings (and spindles and maybe other parts too). When I've emailed them in the past they have responded quickly and been helpful.

One other possibility is LRE Machinery who (at least, used to a few years ago) advertise "new and reconditioned Graduate lathes" in the magazines.

Hope it's of use to you and you get the bearings sorted.

Cheers


----------



## srs (21 Apr 2006)

I'm sorry but I am not going to be of any help in identifeing them however what I would say is if you strip it down and take the old bearing along to your local bearing shop that should be able to supple them off the shelf. I belive there is Kent bearings in Rochester (not a company I know personally for the trade), The piece of advise I would give you is this only fit good quality bearings don't try and save a few pound on the bearings and fit unmarked or 2nd rate bearings in such a good lathe fit something decent (SKF, FAG, NSK-RHP, NKE or the simular)

If you have no joy with Kent bearing pm me a may be able to assist if you can get the bearing number.

Simon


----------



## doctorc (3 May 2006)

Hi, this may not help but I have recently acquired an old Union Jubilee, the forerunner of the Graduate. The bearings in this were RHP NLJ 1.1/8. I have tracked down a supplier on the internet www.MidlandBearings.com who have given me a quote for £5 each - sounds too cheap to me as others have quoted £3- locally. Good luck. 
Chris.


----------

